# The blackpill, redpill, face > height argument is a misunderstanding



## Jacob Hate (Dec 18, 2022)

Women are not attracted to "face, height, frame".

They aren't looking for just these things, then status, money, whatever else after.

They're not looking for a man at all.

They're looking for POWER FOR THEMSELVES.

Women don't want a man. They never did. They want POWER. That's why these fucking idiots can't discern between whether face or height is more important because it's NEITHER. It's not a mathematical equation of "6'2 + 5 PSL > 6'0 + 6 PSL???"

It's just WHICH MAN HAS MORE POWER AND CONTROL OVER THE WORLD THAT I CAN HAVE IF I GET WITH HIM.

Again, women DONT WANT A MAN WITH MONEY OR STATUS. They want a man WITH POWER. Money, status, height, frame, and face are just FORMS OF POWER IN DIFFERENT SOCIETIES.

This is why some of you say the blackpill is cope!!! I see rich famous men with beautiful women!!! That's because the woman got with a man she believed HAS POWER. That's all she fucking wanted to begin with.


I don't expect this thread to be understood properly because most of the curries and autistic twinks reading this have ZERO CLUE what power looks like and the only sort of power you can think of is narcissism and self love.

Another thing. Normies and PSL retards version of "confidence" isn't true confidence. Normies version of "confidence" is actually just a weak man being narcissistic and liking himself, the way he looks, the way he talks, so that he goes amongst others happily to talk to others only to basically listen to himself talk, and enjoy the sound. It's pure narcissism and self love. It looks like this, you can see it in their face







This isn't confidence. This is just narcissism and the belief that he holds power over others because of his pretty face. His entire strategy in the world to gain power is basically to be a slave to others, to be liked by others and have them give him things. That's literally the female strategy for power, hence why he looks so weak and feminine.


The ACTUAL version of confidence has almost nothing to do with self love but rather hormone profile. It's high testosterone, low prolactin, and a proper understanding of how the world works and being selfish and manipulative. It's for the strong. They take what they want and don't rely on being liked, they merely force you to give them what they want.







It looks like this.

The blackpill, redpill, status, and money confusion has led men to simplify success down to these false sense of categories when in reality it's about POWER. All of these are just FORMS OF POWER.

Chase POWER. Not looks. Not money. Not friends. POWER. Looks can be a form of power.


----------



## Beastimmung (Dec 18, 2022)

Lifefuel for @Klaus Schwab 




Making all the foids wet from his power


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Chase POWER. Not looks. Not money.


Stopped reading at


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 18, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Stopped reading at


You've taught yourself to be a crying dog and wants to only listen to advice that's sad and crying dog tier, then when you see advice that's against your crying dog philosophy, you don't want to hear it. Then you will say the world is such a horrible place it's evil! No, you just percieve it that way, and wouldn't listen when I clearly explain to you it's not that bad.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 18, 2022)

learning martial arts so i can create a gang and have that status of wow thats the head of the crew that runs these streets, chico mogs hard and that ogre will never have this


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 18, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Lifefuel for @Klaus Schwab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can't see his power then he doesn't have any. Put him on a throne with a crown on his head and a robe then try and make this same joke and there wouldn't be women around you to laugh, they would be at his side. That's how the world works.


----------



## skorp (Dec 18, 2022)

dnr sadly


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 18, 2022)

gribsufer1 said:


> learning martial arts so i can create a gang and have that status of wow thats the head of the crew that runs these streets, chico mogs hard and that ogre will never have this



You actually think that mogs? 

Chico is a MODEL. They aren't orbiting him JUST because he's good looking. It's because he just left a MODELING show. And he's FAMOUS. Can you not see the irony that it's just proving he has every form of POWER which is exactly the point of this thread?


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 18, 2022)

Finally someone who understands
I would usually add my own aspie paragraph to something like this to support your point but it's not needed in this case 
It's just nice to know I am not the only one who can see outside of Plato's cave when the entirety of this forum is stuck in the cave no matter what you do to try explain the power/status pill to them


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You actually think that mogs?
> 
> Chico is a MODEL. They aren't orbiting him JUST because he's good looking. It's because he just left a MODELING show. And he's FAMOUS. Can you not see the irony that it's just proving he has every form of POWER which is exactly the point of this thread?


im not trying to disprove your thread i believe it, he became a model because if his looks, would he be there if he was 3psl? in your discord server you said chads in shitboxes got laid and normies with rented supercars got nothing how do you explain that? being a roided ogre isnt ideal you need martial arts to be a good fighter


----------



## babineux (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> View attachment 2001964


What would y’all rate him


----------



## seth (Dec 18, 2022)

rothschild won again


----------



## julianchicago (Dec 18, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Finally someone who understands
> I would usually add my own aspie paragraph to something like this to support your point but it's not needed in this case
> It's just nice to know I am not the only one who can see outside of Plato's cave when the entirety of this forum is stuck in the cave no matter what you do to try explain the power/status pill to them


Plato's cave reference in here, wild. Although it's famous, still cool to see it


----------



## julianchicago (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Women are not attracted to "face, height, frame".
> 
> They aren't looking for just these things, then status, money, whatever else after.
> 
> ...


The best way to gain power is to have looks, strength, money, intellect. Basically anything that could contribute to gaining power should be maxed out so you can acquire it more consistently.


----------



## Ultravisionary Bism (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Women are not attracted to "face, height, frame".
> 
> They aren't looking for just these things, then status, money, whatever else after.
> 
> ...


Idiot copers 
cancer of the forum


----------



## Ultravisionary Bism (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Women are not attracted to "face, height, frame".
> 
> They aren't looking for just these things, then status, money, whatever else after.
> 
> ...


GIGA COPE 
EAT SHIT EVOLUTION Denier


----------



## Ultravisionary Bism (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Women are not attracted to "face, height, frame".
> 
> They aren't looking for just these things, then status, money, whatever else after.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dystopian (Dec 18, 2022)

Explained it very well, life forms search for power with different strategies, the whole objective of life is to be powerful among others, to reproduce, survive, thrive


----------



## heightface (Dec 18, 2022)

absolutely based and true. This is what I said about females only wanting validation from the top 1% of men


----------



## Foreverbrad (Dec 18, 2022)

True, but really not a safe bet. For every success stories there are a thousand failures and the powerful people will actively try to prevent your ascension.

Meanwhile in looksmaxing the only thing stopping you is your own procrastination and a relatively trivial (compared to the sums “powerful men” command - not in normal peoples terms) amount of money for surgeries.

I would looksmax first and then start seeking more, don’t try to build something without a foundation.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 18, 2022)

Agree, a truly mogger.


----------



## LowTrust (Dec 18, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Women are not attracted to "face, height, frame".
> 
> They aren't looking for just these things, then status, money, whatever else after.
> 
> ...







gets mogged to another dimension from the guy "without confidence"


----------



## Artemis (Dec 18, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> True, but really not a safe bet. For every success stories there are a thousand failures and the powerful people will actively try to prevent your ascension.


True, but so do people try to prevent you from improving your looks. People HATE when the Status Quo changes. Be it traditional success, or change in looks (which can also be viewed as a change in hierarchy). 


Foreverbrad said:


> Meanwhile in looksmaxing the only thing stopping you is your own procrastination and a relatively trivial (compared to the sums “powerful men” command - not in normal peoples terms) amount of money for surgeries.


The amount of money needed almost always is NON-trivial.

Unless you tell me, how an office clerk is supposed to earn 50k for all his modifications? This is a HUGE sum. 2 years of work as middle class (in EU), since you also need to pay rent, food, etc.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 18, 2022)

I think what you claim has some merit to it but I wouldn’t go as far as to disregard looks and height to be far more inferior.


----------



## Foreverbrad (Dec 18, 2022)

Artemis said:


> True, but so do people try to prevent you from improving your looks. People HATE when the Status Quo changes. Be it traditional success, or change in looks (which can also be viewed as a change in hierarchy).
> 
> The amount of money needed almost always is NON-trivial.
> 
> Unless you tell me, how an office clerk is supposed to earn 50k for all his modifications? This is a HUGE sum. 2 years of work as middle class (in EU), since you also need to pay rent, food, etc.



People can’t really do anything to prevent you changing your looks except hate on you. If you don’t talk about it, not even that.

If you try to build success you are putting yourself in direct competition in a win-or-lose situation with the people who have already shown themselves to be competent. This is unlikely to end well for you.

I would say 2 years for 50k is extremely optimistic with living costs as they are now. The reality is more like 5 years. And yet, it IS a trivial amount of money for anything other than looksmaxing - what could you possibly do with 50k that would bring you as much ROI as the halo effect from looking far better?

I think you are vastly overestimating peoples potential. Most people will have shit lives, make no money and die in obscurity. For example how many boomers have you talked to and heard all their stories of the things they tried, and failed, to do, to just end up a loser anyway? And that was a generation with the world handed to them on a silver plate, and most of them STILL fucked it up.


----------



## Klaus Schwab (Dec 18, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Lifefuel for @Klaus Schwab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oy vey hebraw slayer on tide as always


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Dec 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## johneffen (Dec 18, 2022)

women look for the man who is best fit to continue the line. it’s as simple as that.

when organisms follow this breeding strategy, the best genes spread the most, thus doing the best job of preserving and improving humanity. the weak genes die out.

you are right about power being greater than money and status, but not looks. if you don’t have the looks but you do have the power, you must have gotten lucky/cheated your way to gaining that power.



in the end power is greater than all despite others opinions. while normies look at this and lose all respect for jeff bezos, leo still knows that if he does anything he’s risking getting laser beamed out of the sky.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 18, 2022)

johneffen said:


> women look for the man who is best fit to continue the line. it’s as simple as that.
> 
> when organisms follow this breeding strategy, the best genes spread the most, thus doing the best job of preserving and improving humanity. the weak genes die out.
> 
> ...



Yeah, except DiCaprio is a 46-year-old-bloat-cel. 

He is literally thirsted about by females BECAUSE OF HIS POWER: power of the Titanic boy, his image, fame. This is why he can pull 23-year-olds even as a old-bloatcel.


----------



## loksr (Dec 18, 2022)

Didn’t read
Listen if you’ve never been good looking then don’t speak on what women want
I promise you live in a different universe, just looksmax and find out.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 19, 2022)

loksr said:


> Didn’t read
> Listen if you’ve never been good looking then don’t speak on what women want
> I promise you live in a different universe, just looksmax and find out.


Didn't read. 

Why would I read yours if you don't read mine. You must be stupid.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 19, 2022)

Biiyo03 said:


> I think what you claim has some merit to it but I wouldn’t go as far as to disregard looks and height to be far more inferior.


You don't understand. Looks and height are just signals of power, and also power in themselves because of the societal benefits of being given things easily if you are considered good looking and tall. So there's 2 forms of potential power there. 

I never said looks and height didn't matter. I NEVER said that. What I explained in this thread is the truth of the reality of the world, and completely explains the blackpill, redpill, and how the entire world works.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 19, 2022)

Perceived power = perceived fighting success = Height, frame and strong facial bones
Shit cope thread rope immediately


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Dec 19, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> True, but really not a safe bet. For every success stories there are a thousand failures and the powerful people will actively try to prevent your ascension.
> 
> Meanwhile in looksmaxing the only thing stopping you is your own procrastination and a relatively trivial (compared to the sums “powerful men” command - not in normal peoples terms) amount of money for surgeries.
> 
> I would looksmax first and then start seeking more, don’t try to build something without a foundation.


Pretty much tbis

You’re right in theory OP- but it’s more realistic for most of us to become better looking than it is for us to become famous, multi millionaire etc


----------



## lucidity (Dec 19, 2022)

If you're walking on the street and let's say you're a average lookikg billionaire. Literally no-one would look in your way and infact you'd get treated like shit

If you're gl and super poor people will literally come up to you and tell you how gl you are and people will treat you with respect and kindness.


----------



## Grel Hellscream (Dec 19, 2022)

DNR too woke

face>all


----------



## Jacob Hate (Dec 19, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> Perceived power = perceived fighting success = Height, frame and strong facial bones
> Shit cope thread rope immediately


I'm glad you're smart enough to agree with me, and laugh that you're stupid enough to not notice this.


----------



## Van (Dec 19, 2022)

thought-provoking thread
BUMP


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 24, 2022)

johneffen said:


> women look for the man who is best fit to continue the line. it’s as simple as that.
> 
> when organisms follow this breeding strategy, the best genes spread the most, thus doing the best job of preserving and improving humanity. the weak genes die out.
> 
> ...



he is standing on stairs 💀 stair frauded world famous mog 💀


----------

